# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Summer Vacation in Hyderabad & Good Hyderabad Hotels

## mano133

Hyderabad is the capital city of Andhra Pradesh and one of Indias early IT hubs. Hyderabad is famous for its former princely status and its delectable cuisine. Find out more about the city and how to spend your summer vacation in Hyderabad. Also check out some good Hyderabad hotels at .com.


hotels in Hyderabad

----------


## ryanhollmans

Hyderabad is an amazing place for traveling purpose as there are various eye catching spots available to watch and enjoy. People can also enjoy their staying in affordable Hyderabad's hotel.

----------

